# Plants Identity.



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

#1


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

#2


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

#3 and #4
The tall green plant and the one next to the piranhas tail.

Thanks


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

1. ? (even i clear up the pic in photoshop i couldn't see exactly the plant cause it's leaves are twisted.post another pic if you can)
2. Echinodorus Parvifloris
3. Echinodorus Latifolius
4. Elodea Densa or Rotala Boshii (i cannot see the top of the plant)


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Sorry about pic one. 
Thanks for that info, im not worried about the first one though as ive had it for ages and i know how fast it grows (not very).


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

I just done a search on the plants and #4 is Elodea Densa.

Thanks again


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

#1 is tough to tell from the pic, looks like some type of Anubias. Post a clearer pic


----------

